
Ghost in the Shell FUI Design - cryo
http://www.hudsandguis.com/home/2017/4/17/ghostintheshell-fui
======
d33
I couldn't easily find in the post what this FUI abbreviation stands for, so
here's a reddit on it:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/FUI/top](https://www.reddit.com/r/FUI/top)

~~~
FridgeSeal
Subscribed to that so fast.

While it copped a lot of flack, visuals wise there was pretty much nothing
wrong with GitS.

~~~
intoverflow2
I disagree, although they created a beautiful vision of the future it just
doesn't resonate with what GITS is to me.

The world of GITS never felt like a neon billboard strewn "Neo Tokyo", felt
like it has always had a wider visual language than just that one note. Feels
like the city is trying to demand presence as an entity in the remake while in
the originals the city was mostly just an anonymous sea of sky scrapers that
was then experience though more intimate close moments.

I realise Ash is a huge fan of Akira and I can't help but think how Neo-Tokyo
plays almost as a larger than life character in that film has influenced his
work in this.

Compare this [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WB-ik-
Bpl0c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WB-ik-Bpl0c) to
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixAHUWgBKsw&t=0m35s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixAHUWgBKsw&t=0m35s)

~~~
anon1253
You might be interested in "Ghost In The Shell: Identity in Space"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXTnl1FVFBw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXTnl1FVFBw)

~~~
the_af
That video is very insightful and resonates with what I love about Mamoru
Oshii's movie. The city is definitely a protagonist in that classic movie as
well, but it's not garish like in the new movie.

------
danielcarvalho
It was an absolutely stunning film. Love the sheer amount of design effort
that went into it, it really paid off. So much polish at every level.

~~~
awjr
Loved every minute of it until the last 5 minutes, where they went so far away
from the original story line, it would be like remaking Star Wars and having
Luke turning to the darkside.

~~~
Tharkun
Only the last 5 minutes? Did we watch the same movie? The plot, to me, looked
like it was written by someone who watched the original while drunk.

~~~
partisan
I remember thinking that whoever made this movie must have hated the original
movie.

I guess it is a gamble the director has to take: to be remembered as a great
director, you can't simply remake movies verbatim. You have to put your spin
on it and hope people think you made something greater than the original.

The movie did not capture the feeling of the original movie nor did it seem
convincing as a future reality the way the original does.

Btw, hologram ads featured in a COD Advanced Warfare Tokyo map a few years
ago. Given the color scheme of the movie and that of the map, I would not be
surprised if the map was a bit of inspiration for the movie's designers.

------
AriaMinaei
And this blog is dedicated to Sci-Fi UIs
[http://sciencefictioninterfaces.tumblr.com/](http://sciencefictioninterfaces.tumblr.com/)

------
zipwitch
I recall seeing a navigation app a few years back that copied almost perfectly
the navigation views from Standalone Complex. Never did get the name of it.

------
adamwong246
personally, I disliked all the holograms. They're in every movie these days
and they are sooooo boring, not to mentioned impossible. The original Ghost in
the Shell had none and the city was much more gritty and interesting without
these silly "solograms." Really ruined the feel of the film in my opinion.

------
bhhaskin
Thank you for sharing this. I have always loved FUI.

------
bert2002
Very nice. Thanks for the link.

